#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Помогите выбрать направление.

## ОлегМ

1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?

2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь? :Facepalm: 

  Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?


P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)

----------


## Фил

Нельзя "выбрать направление".
Или Вы в традиции, или - нет. Причем не факт, что последнее - чем-то хуже  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (11.03.2015)

----------


## ОлегМ

Я не вижу смысла в вашем сообщении. Как это нельзя выбрать направление?
Например христианин же выбирает направление из католицизма, православия исходя из того кем были его родители  что он считает более реалистичной религией.

Или вы хотите сказать что все направления буддизма предоставляют карму как преступление-наказание?  Но ведь в книге четко писалось об обратном, и даже подчеркивалось отличие от обычного понятия кармы.

----------


## Фил

> Я не вижу смысла в вашем сообщении. Как это нельзя выбрать направление?
> Например христианин же выбирает направление из католицизма, православия исходя из того кем были его родители  что он считает более реалистичной религией.


 Вот именно, кем были его родители.
Это уже постмодернизм - религию выбирать.




> Или вы хотите сказать что все направления буддизма предоставляют карму как преступление-наказание?  Но ведь в книге четко писалось об обратном, и даже подчеркивалось отличие от обычного понятия кармы.


Наоборот, в буддизме карма - это взаимообусловленное возникновение, но вульгарный буддизм трактует карму именно как воздаяние за грехи. 
Просто непонятно, что Вы вкладываете в "выбрать направление"?
Если Вы в Бурятии живете - там только одно "направление".
Если в Москве - то вообще никакого  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (10.03.2015), Дондог (06.06.2016), Нико (10.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> 1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
> В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?


Карма - это попросту деяние. Поступки в прошлом приносят плоды в настоящем, поступки в настоящем приносят плоды в будущем. Никто не забыт, ничто не забыто, так сказать. Что тут бредового?



> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?


Ага. Бодхисаттва же.

----------

Дэнни (11.03.2015)

----------


## ОлегМ

Кто не забывает что я сделал? Нет трупа нет дела. 

"Никто не забыт, ничто не забыто, так сказать."
Это же лозунг советской пропаганды :Confused:   . Я точно на буддистском форуме?   

Бодхисаттва... Я же писал что я не в теме :Smilie:

----------


## ОлегМ

Тогда я поклонник постмодернизма)

Вот вот, мы начинаем находить общий язык.... Значит вульгарный буддизм мне не нужен. Теперь расскажите как мне выйти на не вульгарный....
Я живу в Украине, у меня в городе только "Алмазный путь", но я так понял это как раз "вульгарный". Следующий оплот буддизма за 100 км, по этому я решил изучать буддизм самостоятельно по книгам.

Вот мне уже подсказали "типа Праджняпарамиты или Дхаммапады". Оно не имеет направления. Не нужно пока заворачиваться.

----------

Фил (10.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Кто не забывает что я сделал?


Ваше бессознательное.  




> "Никто не забыт, ничто не забыто, так сказать."
> Это же лозунг советской пропаганды  . Я точно на буддистском форуме?


Джатаки почитайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## ОлегМ

> Ваше бессознательное.  
> 
> Джатаки почитайте.



"в том числе сюжеты о коте-монахе, о шакале-советнике, об осле в львиной шкуре, о шакале, восхвалявшем пение вороны, об аисте, переносившем рыб в пруд, о танцующем женихе, о благодарных животных и неблагодарном человеке, о Соломоновом суде, о царе, понимавшем птичью речь, о «скатерти-самобранке», о кубке счастья, об услужливом глупце, о Шемякином суде, о свинопасе и принцессе, о кладе и убийцах и т. д. и т. п."

Это сказки?


Мое бессознательное будет меня же и наказывать?

----------


## Aion

> Это сказки?


Это истории о прошлых жизнях Будды.



> Мое бессознательное будет меня же и наказывать?


Будет компенсировать установку сознания.  :Smilie:

----------

Дэнни (11.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда я поклонник постмодернизма)
> 
> Вот вот, мы начинаем находить общий язык.... Значит вульгарный буддизм мне не нужен. Теперь расскажите как мне выйти на не вульгарный....
> Я живу в Украине, у меня в городе только "Алмазный путь", но я так понял это как раз "вульгарный". Следующий оплот буддизма за 100 км, по этому я решил изучать буддизм самостоятельно по книгам.
> 
> Вот мне уже подсказали "типа Праджняпарамиты или Дхаммапады". Оно не имеет направления. Не нужно пока заворачиваться.


Абсолютно не нужно заморачиваться.  
У Вас не получится "выбрать" направление. Оно как нибудь или само выберется или никак не выберется.
Про "Алмазный путь" ничего сказать не могу ибо не знаю, но упрощенный уровень восприятия есть в любой школе. Может у Вас очень хороший этот "Алмазный путь", кто его знает.

----------

Дондог (06.06.2016), Дэнни (11.03.2015)

----------


## ОлегМ

> Это истории о прошлых жизнях Будды.
> 
> 
> Скатерть самобранка существовала? 
> 
> Будет компенсировать установку сознания.


Если я спрошу что такое установка сознания и почему она что то компенсирует, вы ответите так что бы появилось еще по 2 непонятных понятия? На свою территорию затаскиваете :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Абсолютно не нужно заморачиваться.  
> У Вас не получится "выбрать" направление. Оно как нибудь или само выберется или никак не выберется.
> Про "Алмазный путь" ничего сказать не могу ибо не знаю, но упрощенный уровень восприятия есть в любой школе. Может у Вас очень хороший этот "Алмазный путь", кто его знает.


Фил, не надо всё усложнять. Вот человеку порекомендовали "типа Праджняпарамиты или Дхаммапады". Отлично, пусть читает пока!

----------

Фил (10.03.2015)

----------


## ОлегМ

Скатерть самобранка существовала?

----------


## Алик

> 1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
> В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?
> 
>   Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?
> 
> 
> P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)


В дзен есть единственное направление - понять, что такое "Я" и помочь это сделать другим. Почитайте это ( оно короткое  :Smilie:  ) : 
http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing

----------

Ometoff (06.10.2015), Won Soeng (05.10.2015), Фил (10.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Если я спрошу что такое установка сознания и почему она что то компенсирует, вы ответите так что бы появилось еще по 2 непонятных понятия? На свою территорию затаскиваете


Нет, не буду отвечать. Гугл в помощь.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (11.03.2015)

----------


## ОлегМ

Я спрашивал за направления буддизма, а не за направления дзена. Хотя дзен это возможно то что мне нужно.

----------


## ОлегМ

> Нет, не буду отвечать. Гугл в помощь.


компенсация установки сознания   - Гугл поржал  :Kiss:

----------


## Паня

> Я спрашивал за направления буддизма, а не за направления дзена


Коан?!

----------

Денис Б (26.10.2015)

----------


## ОлегМ

Я не знаю такого слова...

----------


## Дэнни

> 1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
> В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?
> 
>   Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?
> 
> 
> P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)


1)  какое причинно-следственное производное по Вашему возникло бы для насильника?

2) это не авантюра- это причинно-следственное явление бодхичитты !

----------


## Буль

> Я спрашивал за направления буддизма, а не за направления дзена. Хотя дзен это возможно то что мне нужно.


Эх, дружок, молод ты — не ты выбираешь присягу, а присяга выбирает тебя.

Замени слово "присяга" на "дзэн", может быть что-то и поймёшь. Но это вряд ли....

----------


## Николас

Я вот уже года 3, наверное, все выбираю, выбираю...
 И что бы учитель (наставник) был недалеко, и что бы мне нравилось....
 Не спецляется пока. И направление меня не находит. Значит я еще не созрел для этого. Как созрею, так Учитель и найдет меня. А как созреть, если не знаешь в какую сторону *зреть*?
 Хотя, круг поисков то сужается, то расширяется..

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Карма созреет - придет и понимание и жгучее желание, и пути откроются, и люди найдутся... А пока у вас чисто шапошный интерес как я вижу (ИМХО)... А для того чтоб определиться что же такое Буддизм, и не сваливать в кучу все школы и не привносить слухи типа ОБС - почитайте Четыре Благородные Истины, Основы Буддизма, ну и книги ЕСДЛ также могут дать информацию для размышления... Удачи и успехов!

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Я вот уже года 3, наверное, все выбираю, выбираю...


А времени драгоценного человеческого перерождения остается все меньше и меньше...

----------

Ometoff (06.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 1) 
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?
> 
>   Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?
> 
> 
> P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)


В буддизме нет никаких авантюр - по крайней мере, не должно быть. Любое направление буддизма имеет свою систему объяснений и практики от простого к сложному, при поддержке опытных наставников и по этому поводу есть очень много теперь литературы. Но основы, общие для всех - 4 Благородные истины. В буддизме должно все быть передельно ясно, проверяемо на собственном опыте и уложено в причинно-следственные связи. 

Согласно линии передач в тибетском буддизме выдающиеся учителя прошлого могут воплощаться и в последующих жизнях, чтобы помогать разбираться в буддизме другим, они достигают такой зрелости ума, что могут это делать.(Это касательно Кармапы) Можете посмотреть фильм Бертолуччи"Маленький Будда" - там наглядно показывается, как тело речь и ум мастера могут воплотиться даже в трех разных людях)) В подробностях разберетесь позднее, но пока примите это как рабочую гипотезу)) Придется понять и о перерождениях в буддизме - без них не получится полное понятие о причинно-следственных связях))

Ну читайте что-то по основам буддизма, общим для всех направлений, можете про направления почитать у Торчинова или Розенберга или в архивах Берзина. Не надо пока выбирать никакого направления. Надо просто в принципе понять - что такое буддизм и для чего он ВАМ ЛИЧНО нужен.)))

По другим направлениям Вас сориентируют Дзеновцы и тхеравадины))) Тут принцип прост - ищите сами, исследуйте, размышляйте, ни во что голословно не верьте, ПРОВЕРЯЙТЕ НА СЕБЕ,  и обрящете))) Таким образом Ваше предпочтение традиции сформируется уже как бы само. Смотрите разных учителей( если не лично, то видео) Если у Вас есть кармическая предрасположенность к какому-то из них и Вы начнете утирать слезы( шучу, в смысле испытывать спонтанное внутреннее доверие), например, то традиция данного Учителя вам и подойдет) Но при этом проверьте его на то, чтобы его слова не расходились с его делами)

Можете почитать простую книжку ЕС Далай Ламы, которая в принципе простыми словами описывает весь Путь Гелуга, например.

----------

Hang Gahm (10.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

> А времени драгоценного человеческого перерождения остается все меньше и меньше...



Впереди других жизней немеряно..

----------


## Дубинин

арифметика:
"Впереди других жизней немеряно.." + "памяти и опыта из прежней жизни нет" = "жизнь есть только эта"

----------

Ho Shim (04.05.2016), Алик (06.10.2015), Вольдемар (06.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (05.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

> арифметика:
> "Впереди других жизней немеряно.." + "*памяти и опыта из прежней жизни нет*" = "жизнь есть только эта"


А вот это не справедливо!

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот это не справедливо!


Альтернатива (память) из многочисленных интернет источников, не убедительна и не доказуема.

----------


## Николас

Невозможно за одну жизнь достичь просветления или каких либо значимых успехов. Где то читал, что Просвеление возможно достичь минимум за 7 жизней ( при условии памятования об опыте предыдущей жизни).Вы скажете а как же Будда? Да, Будда не помнил своих прошлых жизней, но он пришел в мир людей очередной раз, значит, он вспомнил, несколько позже весь свой опыт. Достиг просветления, дал Учения и ушел.
 А мы как были так и станемся ищущими. Только вот какой смысл во всем этом? Ведь нет ничего вечного, в смысле, все смертны, даже создатель Вселенной, не говоря уже о Богах и Полубогах. Так, ради спортивного интереса и тяги к познанию, занимаемся чем то...

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Впереди других жизней немеряно..


Например таких,

Хотя каждому приятнее думать, что он попадет в мир богов или как минимум опять станет человеком родившимся в одной из развитых стран.

----------

Ometoff (06.10.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Если у Вас есть кармическая предрасположенность к какому-то из них и Вы начнете утирать слезы( шучу, в смысле испытывать спонтанное внутреннее доверие), например, то традиция данного Учителя вам и подойдет)


Утирала много слез от фильма Дзен, значит ли это, что дзен -то, что мне нужно? :Smilie:  Или это фильм качественный? Если смотрели конечно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Николас

ZEN-  :Kiss:

----------


## Доня

> Невозможно за одну жизнь достичь просветления или каких либо значимых успехов. Где то читал, что Просвеление возможно достичь минимум за 7 жизней ( при условии памятования об опыте предыдущей жизни).Вы скажете а как же Будда? Да, Будда не помнил своих прошлых жизней, но он пришел в мир людей очередной раз, значит, он вспомнил, несколько позже весь свой опыт. Достиг просветления, дал Учения и ушел.
>  А мы как были так и станемся ищущими. Только вот какой смысл во всем этом? Ведь нет ничего вечного, в смысле, все смертны, даже создатель Вселенной, не говоря уже о Богах и Полубогах. Так, ради спортивного интереса и тяги к познанию, занимаемся чем то...


А вам не мыслятся эти убеждения, как какая то привязка к некоему результату, к которому не дойти? Когда начинаешь познавать учение, думаешь, да!! мне это вряд ли светит, а с другой стороны, насколько ли непреодолимы все препятствия, которые могут привести к просветлению в этой (именно в этой!) жизни? Я вот предпочитаю думать, что моё просветление все таки зависит от меня самой, если мне "кажется", что оно далеко, значит я еще не "наигралась". И начинаешь "думать" в этом уже направлении.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): пока себя не словишь "думающей" всякую ерунду)))

----------


## Николас

> Например таких,
> 
> Хотя каждому приятнее думать, что он попадет в мир богов или как минимум опять станет человеком родившимся в одной из развитых стран.


Ну а как же без этого?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Впереди других жизней немеряно..


Возможностей может уже в других жизнях не быть.
Поэтому желательно фундамент закладывать уже в этой, постепенно насколько это возможно, создавать будущие условия и возможности.

Как минимум хотябы:
не приобрести привычку в различных жизненных ситуациях терять человеческое лицо, тогда  ады и пр. будут нестрашны.
не рвать связь с Буддой, Дхармой, Сангой и Учителями, говоря или думая плохо о них, тогда  в следующей жизни будет возможность встретиться с Учением.

----------

Доня (05.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Невозможно за одну жизнь достичь просветления или каких либо значимых успехов. Где то читал, что Просвеление возможно достичь минимум за 7 жизней ( при условии памятования об опыте предыдущей жизни).Вы скажете а как же Будда? Да, Будда не помнил своих прошлых жизней, но он пришел в мир людей очередной раз, значит, он вспомнил, несколько позже весь свой опыт. Достиг просветления, дал Учения и ушел.
>  А мы как были так и станемся ищущими. Только вот какой смысл во всем этом? Ведь нет ничего вечного, в смысле, все смертны, даже создатель Вселенной, не говоря уже о Богах и Полубогах. Так, ради спортивного интереса и тяги к познанию, занимаемся чем то...


Возможно и невозможно придумано рассудком, просветление тоже придумано рассудком. Реальность прямо здесь и сейчас (хотя и она придумана рассудком), как только вы перестанете выбирать, всё уже прямо перед вами.

----------

Монферран (07.10.2015), Фил (06.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Возможно и невозможно придумано рассудком, просветление тоже придумано рассудком. Реальность прямо здесь и сейчас (хотя и она придумана рассудком), как только вы перестанете выбирать, всё уже прямо перед вами.


возможно...

----------


## Фил

> возможно...


или невозможно...

----------

Алик (06.10.2015)

----------


## Амир

> 1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
> В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?
> 
>   Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?
> 
> 
> P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)


Для большинства на этом форуме такой вопрос не стоит, т.к. УЖЕ есть та или иная "связь" или, как минимум, способность отличить "говно от цветочков". Для Вас же можно порекомендовать:
1. делать тот выбор, который бы вы оценили как "хорошо"
2. Сконцентрироваться на тех моментах выбранного пути, которые Вы считаете "хорошими", а не на тех моментах, которые Вы считает "плохими" в не выбранных Вами путях.

----------


## Доня

> Для большинства на этом форуме такой вопрос не стоит, т.к. УЖЕ есть та или иная "связь" или, как минимум, способность отличить "говно от цветочков". Для Вас же можно порекомендовать:
> 1. делать тот выбор, который бы вы оценили как "хорошо"
> 2. Сконцентрироваться на тех моментах выбранного пути, которые Вы считаете "хорошими", а не на тех моментах, которые Вы считает "плохими" в не выбранных Вами путях.


Это старую тему подняли!  :Smilie:  Парень уж поди определился))))

----------


## Йен

> Я вот уже года 3, наверное, все выбираю, выбираю...
>  И что бы учитель (наставник) был недалеко, и что бы мне нравилось....
>  Не спецляется пока. И направление меня не находит. Значит я еще не созрел для этого. Как созрею, так Учитель и найдет меня. А как созреть, если не знаешь в какую сторону *зреть*?
>  Хотя, круг поисков то сужается, то расширяется..


Начните с наблюдения за окружающими вас вещами и явлениями. Они приходят и уходят, подвержены изменению, не приносят в конечном счете удовлетворения, поэтому не стоит за них цепляться, не стоит их желать. Затем наблюдайте за тем, что считаете "собой". Увидите то же самое. 
 Это просто Дхамма, без всяких направлений )

----------


## Амир

> Это старую тему подняли!  Парень уж поди определился))))


Упс... Хотя, судя по вопросам, с таким "шумом" определиться оччень сложно.  :Frown:

----------

Доня (20.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Для большинства на этом форуме такой вопрос не стоит, т.к. УЖЕ есть та или иная "связь" или, как минимум, способность отличить "говно от цветочков". Для Вас же можно порекомендовать:
> 1. делать тот выбор, который бы вы оценили как "хорошо"
> 2. Сконцентрироваться на тех моментах выбранного пути, которые Вы считаете "хорошими", а не на тех моментах, которые Вы считает "плохими" в не выбранных Вами путях.



Ну и как успехи, какой _«уровень реализации»_ у выбравших– в *укрощение ума и очищение негативной кармы.*

----------


## Амир

> Ну и как успехи, какой _«уровень реализации»_ у выбравших– в *укрощение ума и очищение негативной кармы.*


У каждого свой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Б

*Реализация в буддизме
*
Искренне, день и ночь ученику Будды следует повторять и медитировать на восьми реализациях, открытых махасаттвами, великими существами.

ПЕРВАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – осознание того, что мир непостоянен. Все политические устройства подвержены падению; все вещи состоящие из четырёх элементов – пусты и содержат семена страдания. Человеческие существа состоят их пяти скаднх, агрегатов, и не обладают отдельной самостью. Они всегда в процессе изменения – постоянно рождаются и постоянно умирают. В нихх отсутствует самость, они лишены независимости. Ум – источник всякого замешательства. Тело – лес всех нечистых действий. Если мы медитируем на этих фактах, мы можем постепенно освобоиться от самсары, цикла рождения и смерти.

ВТОРАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – осознание того, что большее желание приносит большее страдание. Все трудности будничной жизни возникают от алчности и желания. Те, чьи амбиции и желания невелики, способны расслабиться, и их тела и умы своодны от запутанности и затруднений.

ТРЕТЬЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – что человеческий ум всегда в поисках предметов обладания и никогда не ощущает удовлетворения. Это служит причиной постоянного возрастания нечестивых действий. Бодхисаттвы, однако, всегда помнят принцип обладания немногими желаниями. Они живут простой жизнью в спокойствии, чтобы практиковать Путь, и считают реализацию совершенного понимания своим единственным занятим.

ЧЕТВЁРТАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – осознание того, насколько лень является препятствием к практике. По этой причине мы должнаы усердно практиковать, чтобы разрушить нездоровые ментальные факторы, которые связывают нас, и победить четыре вида Мара, чтобы освободить себя из темницы пяти агрегатов и трёх миров.

ПЯТАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – осознание того, что невежество является причиной бесконечного цикла рождения и смерти. Поэтому бодхисаттвы всегда помнят о слушании и изучении, чтобы развить своё понимание и красноречие. Это позволяет им обучить живых существ и привести их в сферу великого блаженства.

ШЕСТАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – осознание того, что бедность порождает ненависть и гнев, которые создают отравленный цикл негативных мыслей и действий. Практикуя даяние, бодхисаттвы считают каждого, одинаково друзей и врагов, – равными. Они никогда не порицают чьи-либо прошлые преступления, точно так же, как они не питают ненависти к тому, кто причиняет им вред в данный момент.

СЕДЬМАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – это то, что пять категорий желаний ведут к трудностям. Несмотря на то, что мы в мире, нам следует стараться не быть захваченными мирскими вопрсами. Например, монах обладает только тремя одеждами и одной чашей. Он живёт просто, чтобы практиковать Путь. Его обеты держат его свободным от привязанностей к мирским вещам, и он относится к каждому одинаково и с состраданием.

ВОСЬМАЯ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ – осознание того, что огонь рождения и смерти бушует, причиняя бесконечные страдания повсеместно. Нам следует принять Великий Обет – помочь каждому, страдать с каждым и вести всех существ в сферу великого блаженства.

Эти восемь реализаций открыты великими существами, буддами и боддхисаттвами, которые настойчиво практиковали путь сострадания и понимания. Они приплыли на лодке Дхармакайи к берегу Нирваны, но затем они вернулись в обычный мир, отбросив пять желаний, с умами и сердцами, направленными к благородному пути, используя эти восемь реализаций, чтобы помочь всем существам осознать страдания этого мира. Если ученики Будды будут повторять эти восемь реализаций и медитировать на них, то они положат конец бесконечным недоразумениям и трудностям и будут прогрессировать по направлению к просветлению, оставляя позади мир рождения и смерти, пребывая всегда в мире.

Примечание Тик Нхат Ханха о происхождении сутры.

Эта сутра была переведена с Пали на китайский парфянским монахом по имени Ан Ших Као (вьетнамский: Ан Тхе Као) в Ло Янг центре в китае во время поздней династии Хань, 140 - 171 н.э. Неясно, сохранился ли палийский вариант. Древняя форма этой сутры – кульминация объединённых нескольких меньших работ, таких как "Сутра из 42 глав" и "Сутра о шести парамитах". Эта сутра полностью согласуется как с традицией Махаяны, так и с традицией Тхеравады.

_Кто ни будь может сказать, что в его окружении (желательно чтобы была группа) есть реализованные , не считая красноречия (из пятой реализации). А может кто в себе наблюдает эти реализации ( какие ощущения, какие признаки).
_

----------

Балдинг (15.10.2015), Доня (20.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [B]Реализация в буддизме
> ................................................................................................................
> . А может кто в себе наблюдает эти реализации ( какие ощущения, какие признаки).
> [/I]


Существуют разные описания этапов внутреннего развития, из них наиболее распространенные в Махаяне - Ламрим, Пять Путей, Десять Уровней:

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/Lamrim/Lamrim.htm
http://spiritual.ru/relig/5pm.html
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...y-canons/3614/
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...y-canons/3613/

Следует также учесть, что каждый, даже маленький шаг в продвижении, может занять не одну жизнь.

Обсуждать же личный опыт по ряду причин, не принято. Об этом говорят только с Учителем или с близкими\хорошими друзьями.

----------

Владимир Б (16.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

*Пять путей Махаяны*
_Геше Джампа Тинлей_
… Первый путь Махаяны - это путь накопления. Для того чтобы ступить на него, вы должны развить спонтанную бодхичитту …
… Достичь этого состояния нелегко. Как правило, мы любим только тех, кто к нам хорошо относится... 

… Однажды, будучи в Бодхгайе, Атиша услышал разговор двух женщин. Одна из них на самом деле была *Тара*, другая - *Ваджрайогини*. Первая спросила вторую: "*Какой путь к состоянию будды самый быстрый?*" А другая, кинув взгляд на Атишу, ответила: "Это бодхичитта. Через бодхичитту можно очень быстро стать буддой. А не имея ее, достичь состояния будды невозможно. Бодхичитта - это источник достижения состояния будды". Атиша заплакал: он прочитал очень много книг о бодхичитте, но до сих пор ему так и не довелось получить устные сущностные наставления. Поэтому он немедленно отправился к великому мастеру Серлингпе, жившему в Индонезии. Пятнадцать месяцев Атиша со всеми своими учениками добирался до Серлингпы. Он провел рядом с ним много лет, получая наставления, а затем вернулся в Индию. Каждый раз, произнося имя Серлингпы, он почтительно складывал ладони у груди. На вопрос, почему он так делает, Атиша ответил: "Все учителя были очень добры ко мне, но Серлингпа в особенности. Без него я бы не смог развить в себе ту малую толику бодхичитты, которой я обладаю..."

А) …_". Атиша заплакал: он прочитал очень много книг о бодхичитте, но до сих пор ему так и не довелось получить устные сущностные наставления.  …_
Так я понимаю:  Тара, другая Ваджрайогини – это ключ,  самого быстрого  пути к состоянию  будды. ( любой интернет пользователь сможет выйти на эти практики, через учителя, группу или индивидуально).

Б) …_   Поэтому он немедленно отправился к великому мастеру Серлингпе, жившему в Индонезии._ …
Здесь не совсем ясно, с чего это Атиша выбрал именно Серлингепа, как он смог предвидеть что - : _"Все учителя были очень добры ко мне, но Серлингпа в особенности. Без него я бы не смог развить в себе ту малую толику бодхичитты, которой я обладаю..."_

Вопрос -  как интернет пользователю и не только интернет пользователю найти своего «Серлингпа» ( по каким признакам), по видимому все ламы будут к нам очень добры, но как сказал  Атиша – «. Без него я бы не смог развить в себе ту малую толику бодхичитты, которой я обладаю».

А я так понимаю, что только благодаря наработки практики Тары и Ваджрайогини можно выйти на своего учителя типа Сергингера.

Может кто из форумчан нашел своего «Серингера»? (как,по каким признакам)

----------


## Николас

Да Вы что! Здесь все уже давно  просветленные, и этим не заморачиваются.

----------


## Балдинг

> 1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
> В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?
> 
>   Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?
> 
> 
> P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)


Здравствуйте, ОлегМ,
Извиняюсь, что не смог прочесть всю тему, но если Вы еще не получили более или менее конкретного ответа на поставленный Вами вопрос, либо, если уже получили, то в дополнение к нему, хотелось бы высказать следующее мнение.
Как мне кажется, указанных Вами признаков лишено направление тхеравада (так называемый буддизм южной традиции, или учение старцев). 
http://www.theravada.ru/
Не сказать, что копенгаген в буддологии, но это учение показалось мне наиболее аутентичным, или ближе стоящим к истокам -- непосредственно Будде (который Готама).

----------

Сергей Ч (22.10.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> арифметика:
> "Впереди других жизней немеряно.." + "памяти и опыта из прежней жизни нет" = "жизнь есть только эта"


Нууу, это еще с какой стороны посмотреть :-)
Если смотреть из концепции перерождений, то можно будет заметить массу индивидуальных различий, для которых на роль одного из оснований могла бы претендовать концепция перерождений :-)
Если же смотреть не из концепции перерождений, то постановка рассматриваемого уравнения лишается оснований :-)

----------


## Балдинг

> А вот это не справедливо!


Здравствуйте, Николас,
Есть мнение, что понятие "справедливость" входит в тот круг понятий, которыми индивид перестает оперировать сколько-нибудь всерьез еще на дальних подступах к так называемой мудрости (не исключая и праджню в буддийском контексте).

----------

Доня (16.10.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Это старую тему подняли!  Парень уж поди определился))))


Здравствуйте, Доня,
Ваша реплика напомнила мне популярную в буддийских кругах сентенцию (применяется в разговорах про анатман и т.п.): "есть страдание, нет страдающего". :-)

----------

Доня (16.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [Вопрос -  как интернет пользователю и не только интернет пользователю найти своего «Серлингпа» ( по каким признакам), по видимому все ламы будут к нам очень добры, но как сказал  Атиша – «. Без него я бы не смог развить в себе ту малую толику бодхичитты, которой я обладаю».
> 
> А я так понимаю, что только благодаря наработки практики Тары и Ваджрайогини можно выйти на своего учителя типа Серлингпа.
> 
> )


Тяжёлый, как по мне вопрос. Думаю универсального ответа нет. Часто говорят о том, что должны сыграть прежние кармические связи.

имхо: присмотритесь к тем кто ближе (но это даже не совет, скорее просто мысль в слух)

Но если у Вас уже есть практики Тары и Ваджрайогини, то значить и Учитель уже должен быть?

(п.с. Серлингпа это - Дхармакирти. Очень известный Гуру того времени, его наставления до сих пор передаются и изучаются в различных тибетских традициях )

----------

Владимир Б (16.10.2015), Доня (16.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> (п.с. Серлингпа это - Дхармакирти. Очень известный Гуру того времени, его наставления до сих пор передаются и изучаются в различных тибетских традициях )


Благодаря подсказке, нашел в интернете.

*Дхармакирти*.

…  Основной его труд – стихотворный трактат "Прамана-варттика" (санскр. pramāṇavārttika, "Истолкование источников знания") …
… В начале "Прамана-варттики" он написал: "Живые существа по большей части привязаны к тому, что низко, и не обладают мудростью и энергией. Поэтому они не только не заботятся о возвышенных словах, но и, осквернённые завистью, выказывают ненависть к ним. По этой причине, я не думаю, что этот трактат будет полезен другим. Однако, ум, который на протяжении долгого времени привык к хорошим словам, найдёт в нём восторг, так как это пробуждает его старательность". В конце "Прамана-варттики" Дхармакирти написал: "Так же, как река исчезает в океане, так и этот труд исчезнет и умрёт".  …

Может кто знает где найти в интернете (у меня не получилось) перевод "Прамана-варттики», существует ли он вообще? Может получается так как пишет автор: «Так же, как река исчезает в океане, так и этот труд исчезнет и умрёт"?

Попалась в интернете книга  (читать книжный вариант со страницами):_ Обоснованіе чужой одушевленности: съ толкованием Винитадева
Пер. с тибетскаго Ф.И. Щербатского
_
Предполагаю, что идет прямая передача через эту книгу (книжный вариант), проработка на уровне верхнего центра, голова начинает включаться даже при беглом просмотре книги.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Помогите выбрать направление.


Смотрите что Вас больше вдохновляет. Какие учителя дают Вам уверенность во внеличностном взгляде.

----------


## Владимир Б

> Тяжёлый, как по мне вопрос. Думаю универсального ответа нет. Часто говорят о том, что должны сыграть прежние кармические связи.
> 
> имхо: присмотритесь к тем кто ближе (но это даже не совет, скорее просто мысль в слух)
> 
> Но если у Вас уже есть практики Тары и Ваджрайогини, то значить и Учитель уже должен быть?
> 
> (п.с. Серлингпа это - Дхармакирти. Очень известный Гуру того времени, его наставления до сих пор передаются и изучаются в различных тибетских традициях )



(((((_Тяжёлый, как по мне вопрос. Думаю универсального ответа нет. Часто говорят о том, что должны сыграть прежние кармические связи._ )))))

У меня по видимому сработали, хотя в это не особо верится. Единственное, что точно знаю, в группе предполагалось (уже предвидели) появление нового ученика, а кто именно; я, или кто другой. Я оказался первым на это месте, мне повезло. Пришло еще много народу. После ухода Учителя, его дочь в разговоре как то обронила, из всех учеников, со мной было более комфортнее ему, в конце жизни.

((((((_имхо: присмотритесь к тем кто ближе (но это даже не совет, скорее просто мысль в слух)_ )))))
Согласен, нужно смотреть кто и что. Двадцать лет не обращал (обращал, но по другому поводу) на камень внимание. В прошлом году открылось, что это каменная баба, а не простой камень, возраст порядка четырех тысяч лет, «работающий артефакт». 

((((( _Но если у Вас уже есть практики Тары и Ваджрайогини, то значить и Учитель уже должен быть?_ ))))))
К сожалению, Учителя ( своего «Серлингпа» ) который был в теле, похоронили года четыре назад. Практикой Тары и Ваджрайогини стал заниматься позже, по тому, что теперь приходится самому (не совсем самому, тонкие планы никуда не делись) выходить из сансары.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Благодаря подсказке, нашел в интернете.
> 
> *Дхармакирти*.
> 
> …  Основной его труд – стихотворный трактат "Прамана-варттика" (санскр. pramāṇavārttika, "Истолкование источников знания") …
> … В начале "Прамана-варттики" он написал: "Живые существа по большей части привязаны к тому, что низко, и не обладают мудростью и энергией. Поэтому они не только не заботятся о возвышенных словах, но и, осквернённые завистью, выказывают ненависть к ним. По этой причине, я не думаю, что этот трактат будет полезен другим. Однако, ум, который на протяжении долгого времени привык к хорошим словам, найдёт в нём восторг, так как это пробуждает его старательность". В конце "Прамана-варттики" Дхармакирти написал: "Так же, как река исчезает в океане, так и этот труд исчезнет и умрёт".  …
> 
> Может кто знает где найти в интернете (у меня не получилось) перевод "Прамана-варттики», существует ли он вообще? Может получается так как пишет автор: «Так же, как река исчезает в океане, так и этот труд исчезнет и умрёт"?
> 
> ...


Прямая передача идёт всегда через Учителя\наставника находящегося в линии передачи того или иного текста\учения.

Праманавартика - текст по логике и теории познания. В сети есть лекции геше Джампа Тинлея по логике,  на основе этого текста. Также издана его книга -Буддийская логика (комментарий к труду Дхармакирти «Праманаварттика»)

имхо: переводы ув. Фёдора Ипполитовича Щербатского уже немного устарели, особенно в терминологическом плане. Если есть возможность, то лучше искать современные переводы текстов на английском языке.

Но в жизнеописании Атиши, говорится немного о другом - Атиша принял от Дхармакирти обет Бодхисаттвы, и тот также передал ему метод развития Бодхичитты. Более подробно об  этом лучше у кого-то из Гелуг спросить.

----------


## Владимир Б

Со Щербаковым ощущение реки пока остается, хотя и устаревший вариант (типа потока цепляется), с геше Джампа Тинлей по моему наблюдению уже "река исчезла в океане", только идет контакт с геше Джампа Тинлей.

----------


## Николас

Ждать, когда направление выберет тебя - может занять продолжительное время, иногда годы... А может и не выберет тебя никакое направление, и останешся с розовыми мечтами на смертном одре.
 Я уже склоняюсь к тому, что написать на бумажках названия линий Буддизма, скрутить в трубочку каждую, положить в тарелку (или куда еще), закрыть глаза, вытянуть одну, прочитать, сказать себе, что Судьба предлагает тебе такой вариант. Отбросить все сомнения, сосредоточиться на этом выборе и учить его до конца дней своих. Не прыгать Все направления одинаковы, с небольшими различиями, так что разочарования не будет. 
 Вот еще пару месяцев подумаю, и сделаю так, как написал :Kiss: 

Буддизм, Шаманизм, Индуизм.. Все одно и тоже, просто небольшие вариации.
 *В этом мире нет ничего не от Бога* (с).

----------

Шарлинь (22.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

> Я уже склоняюсь к тому, что написать на бумажках названия линий Буддизма, скрутить в трубочку каждую, положить в тарелку (или куда еще), закрыть глаза, вытянуть одну, прочитать, сказать себе, что Судьба предлагает тебе такой вариант.


Может этот совет поможет? )

http://dazan.spb.ru/main/784/

""Если вы найдёте подлинного учителя, обладающего всеми необходимыми качествами, то таких учителей у вас может быть и десять, и сто, и тысяча", -- отметил Его Святейшество Далай-лама в ходе трёхдневных учений в главном храме Дхарамсалы, даруемых по просьбе сингапурской группы с 20 по 22 октября. Так тибетский духовный лидер ответил на вопрос одного из слушателей о том, сколько коренных гуру может быть у буддийского практика.

Вместе с тем, подчеркнул Далай-лама, если подобного полностью квалифицированного учителя найти не удаётся, "лучше учиться у буддийских первоисточников - слов самого Будды Шакьямуни и комментариев к ним индийских и тибетских наставников". Подобный же совет, отметил Его Святейшество, дал перед самой смертью великий тибетский учитель Дронтонпа, основной последователь Джово Атиши, своему ближайшему ученику геше Шараве. "Когда Дронтонпа умирал, его голова покоилась на коленях у геше Шаравы...Геше Шарава, подумав, что со смертью Учителя ему будет не у кого искать руководства, заплакал, и одна из его слёз капнула на голову Дронтонпы. Тот спросил, в чём дело, и геше Шарава поведал Учителю о причине своей скорби. 'Не беспокойся ни о чём - когда меня не станет, твоими учителями должны стать великие буддийские философские трактаты', -- сказал ученику Дронтонпа", -- рассказал Его Святейшество.


Далай-лама призвал буддистов к внесектарному подходу к религии

"Я являюсь убеждённым приверженцем внесектарного подхода к практике тибетского буддизма", -- заявил Его Святейшество Далай-лама, отвечая на вопросы буддистов из разных стран в ходе трёхдневных учений в Дхарамсале, северная Индия, даруемых лидером тибетского буддизма по просьбе группы учеников из Сингапура с 20 по 22 октября.

Далай-лама подчеркнул, что все те, кто считает себя последователями тибетского буддизма, также должны придерживаться внесектарного подхода, в равной степени ценя учения всех четырёх школ тибетского буддизма - Гегуг, Сакья, Кагью и Нингма. По его словам, получение учений всех этих четырёх традиций, в том числе и Дзогчен, способствует более глубокому и разностороннему осмыслению абсолютной природы ума.Отвечая на вопрос одного из слушателей о том, стоит ли буддийскому практику следовать только одной традиции, или же получать учения от наставников разных школ, Далай-лама отметил, что он сам, начиная с 1951 года, был строгим гелугпинцем и выполнял практику поклонения духу-защитнику традиции Гелуг Шукдену, пока у него не зародились сомнения в целесообразности этой практики, которая препятствует получению учений других линий передачи тибетского буддизма. "Тогда, -- рассказал Его Святейшество, -- я занялся серьёзным анализом истории традиции поклонения Шукдену и выяснил, что ещё Пятый Далай-лама считал этого духа вредоносным и сектантским и предостерегал людей от поклонения ему".
 По словам Далай-ламы, он рассказал о своём решении отказаться от практики Шукдена своим основным наставникам Лингу Ринпоче и Триджангу Ринпоче, предоставив им выясненные им исторические факты, и оба его учителя полностью одобрили его решение. "После этого у меня появилась полная свобода получать учения и передачи текстов от учителей разных традиций, в том числе и Нингма", -- отметил Его Святейшество.""

----------

Нико (21.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Ждать, когда направление выберет тебя - может занять продолжительное время, иногда годы... А может и не выберет тебя никакое направление, и останешся с розовыми мечтами на смертном одре.
>  Я уже склоняюсь к тому, что написать на бумажках названия линий Буддизма, скрутить в трубочку каждую, положить в тарелку (или куда еще), закрыть глаза, вытянуть одну, прочитать, сказать себе, что Судьба предлагает тебе такой вариант. Отбросить все сомнения, сосредоточиться на этом выборе и учить его до конца дней своих. Не прыгать Все направления одинаковы, с небольшими различиями, так что разочарования не будет. 
>  Вот еще пару месяцев подумаю, и сделаю так, как написал
> 
> Буддизм, Шаманизм, Индуизм.. Все одно и тоже, просто небольшие вариации.
>  *В этом мире нет ничего не от Бога* (с).



С бумажкой может и не стоит, если в этом (гадании) нет практики. 

_Поскольку конкретное мое предложение здесь стерто, ты, вероятно, не успел его прочитать попробую по другому ответить._

Судьба уже на этой ветке форума дает тебе ответ, какое направление выбрать и за кого в качестве наставника «зацепиться».
Смотришь ученики каких традиций тебе ответили – здесь это : 1-й Гелуг-Па; 2-й махаяна (спасибо сказал 1 чаловек), отвечал тебе 2 раза; 3-Й «нет»; 4-й Кагью (спасибо от 3 человек); 5-й дзен (спасибо 2 чел.); 6-й гелуг.
По количеству ответов тебе (состраданию к тебе) на первом месте –*Махаяна.*
По количеству кому больше сказали спасибо (это компетентность), хотя отвечали тебе –* Кагью.*  

Наставника я бы выбрал того у кого больше опыта плюс компетентность.
Обычно у людей постарше опыта побольше, их узнать легко, они не стесняются своего отчества, в смысле пишут его.
Для Учителя ученик, это большая «обуза». Берется на себя ответственность за все грехи которые совершит обучаемый. Постоянно надо исправлять «косяки» несущие смертельную опасность для ученика и учителя.

----------

Николас (18.10.2015), Шарлинь (22.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

Хм.. О такой системе не думал. Спасибо.

----------


## Солонго

> Ждать, когда направление выберет тебя - может занять продолжительное время, иногда годы... А может и не выберет тебя никакое направление, и останешся с розовыми мечтами на смертном одре.


И что тогда, жизнь прошла мимо? ))) Или может быть Будда Вас спросит, какого направления буддизма перед ним ученик? )

Николас, Вы можете какое-то время оставаться свободным слушателем ) 
Походите на учения, послушайте. Еще раз убедитесь, что учителя разных школ практически говорят об одном и том же, что книги учителей разных школ тоже говорят об одном и том же, и разница (и в то же время большая ценность) в многообразии методов, которые подходят тем или иным ученикам. Познакомьтесь с основными философскими школами.
И со временем Вы поймете, слова какого или каких учителей повлияли на Вас сильнее и изменили Вас. )
Может быть даже так окажется, что Вашими учителями будут наставники из разных традиций, но Ваш буддийский центр для общих молитв, практик и медитаций принадлежать какой-то одной )

----------

Алик (18.10.2015), Николас (21.10.2015)

----------


## Цэсом

Иди на запад! Go West!  :Smilie:

----------


## Николас

Это куда? Покрутил глобус... Если на Запад, то точно на Филипины и Таиланд попаду.. :Smilie:

----------


## Галина_Сур

Самое классное направление в буддизме Благородный восьмеричный путь

----------

Жека (25.11.2015), Сергей Ч (22.10.2015)

----------


## Шарлинь

> Ждать, когда направление выберет тебя - может занять продолжительное время, иногда годы... А может и не выберет тебя никакое направление, и останешся с розовыми мечтами на смертном одре.
>  Я уже склоняюсь к тому, что написать на бумажках названия линий Буддизма, скрутить в трубочку каждую, положить в тарелку (или куда еще), закрыть глаза, вытянуть одну, прочитать, сказать себе, что Судьба предлагает тебе такой вариант. Отбросить все сомнения, сосредоточиться на этом выборе и учить его до конца дней своих. Не прыгать Все направления одинаковы, с небольшими различиями, так что разочарования не будет. 
>  Вот еще пару месяцев подумаю, и сделаю так, как написал
> 
> Буддизм, Шаманизм, Индуизм.. Все одно и тоже, просто небольшие вариации.
>  *В этом мире нет ничего не от Бога* (с).


Ваш способ мне ассоциировался с книгой перемен, там тоже монетки надо выбрасывать...

а я бы... если бы да кабы... выбирала-бы *ТО* что лежит по дальше от человека-учителя и поближе к интуитивным выборам: "а что дальше?"

и еще мне Ваш пост ассоциировался с дзэн коаном, Ваш выбор пути это как решение коана в дзэн традиции...

а это совет Дон Хуана:

Любой путь - лишь один из миллиона возможных путей. Поэтому воин всегда должен помнить, что путь - это только путь; если он чувствует, что это ему не по душе, он должен оставить его любой ценой. Любой путь - это всего лишь путь, и ничто не помешает воину оставить его, если сделать это велит ему его сердце. Его решение должно быть свободно от страха и честолюбия. На любой путь нужно смотреть прямо и без колебаний. Все пути одинаковы: они ведут в никуда. Есть ли у этого пути сердце? Если есть, то это хороший путь; если нет, то от него никакого толку. Один путь делает путешествие по нему радостным: сколько ни странствуешь - ты и твой путь нераздельны. Другой путь заставит тебя проклинать свою жизнь. Один путь дает тебе силы, другой - уничтожает тебя.

----------

Денис Б (26.10.2015)

----------


## Шарлинь

> Это куда? Покрутил глобус... Если на Запад, то точно на Филипины и Таиланд попаду..


а если в небо пальцем тыкнуть... а если с неба на нос свалится?

Вам надо подобрать голодного бродячего щенка: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24948

Ваджрная дакини защищает от препятствий
Ратна дакини увеличивает богатство
Падма дакини собирает энергию.
Карма дакини всё свершает.

Когда желание и цепляние отброшены
Дакини дают своё покровительство.

Не желая ничего извне, принимая всё таким, как оно возникает
*Познай дакини как твой собственный ум.*
Сущность ума - осознание.
Пойми, что ваджра есть неизмышленность самого ума
И ваджра дакини защищает от препятствий.

Пойми, что источник благополучия есть удовлетворенность
И ратна дакини удовлетворит все желания и нужды.

Пойми, что лотос есть неизмышленность свободы от привязанности
И падма дакини накопит энергию.
Пойми, что активность не имеет ни начала, ни прекращения
И карма дакини свершит всё.

Те, кто не понимают этого,
Могут практиковать кальпы без толку.

Таким образом, *сокровенный смысл заключается 
В знании того, что дакини это твой собственный ум.
*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

Если нет направления, нет учителя, вероятнее всего есть препятствия мешающие выбору.
Значит надо найти эти препятствия и устранить их.
Как их найти эти препятствия и как их устранить?
Есть  «ловушки» из которых человек сам никогда не выберется (не говорю о сансаре).

----------


## Шарлинь

> Если нет направления, нет учителя, вероятнее всего есть препятствия мешающие выбору.
> Значит надо найти эти препятствия и устранить их.
> Как их найти эти препятствия и как их устранить?
> Есть  «ловушки» из которых человек сам никогда не выберется (не говорю о сансаре).


Может проще все... надо задать себе вопрос: а что я хочу от этого пути? какой результат? тогда и способ понятен станет для достижения результата?




> Есть  «ловушки» из которых человек сам никогда не выберется (не говорю о сансаре).


это зависит только от своего внутреннего выбора дерзнуть на самостоятельность или стать слабым и зависимым от другого и пусть этот другой даже называется круто: учитель...

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Я думаю, что если бы у нас не было бы кармических причинно-следственных деяний в прошлых жизнях и кармических связей с учителями, то мы имея лишь один выбор на основе предпочтений давно бы уже запутались или искали бы наиболее лёгкий, но не всегда верный путь... Мой личный пример - я никогда не рассуждал, что выберу Нигма, потому что это самая старая школа и там через одного крутые тантрики! Или я не пойду по пути Гелуг, потому что там сплошной Ламрим, нудное чтение и куча обязательств... Просто я встретил учителя, который для меня оказался путеводной звездой! И я считаю что созрели кармические плоды в моем случае... ИМХО

----------

Николас (25.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Я думаю, что если бы у нас не было бы кармических причинно-следственных деяний в прошлых жизнях и кармических связей с учителями, то мы имея лишь один выбор на основе предпочтений давно бы уже запутались или искали бы наиболее лёгкий, но не всегда верный путь... Мой личный пример - я никогда не рассуждал, что выберу Нигма, потому что это самая старая школа и там через одного крутые тантрики! Или я не пойду по пути Гелуг, потому что там сплошной Ламрим, нудное чтение и куча обязательств... Просто я встретил учителя, который для меня оказался путеводной звездой! И я считаю что *созрели кармические плоды в моем случае*... ИМХО


А у меня видать не созрели... :Frown:

----------


## Денис Б

Николас, а зачем Вам обязательно выбирать какую-то традицию ?

----------

Николас (26.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Николас, а зачем Вам обязательно выбирать какую-то традицию ?


Не знаю. Так принято, наверное... На сегодня у меня смесь Буддизма, Индуизма и Шаманизма. Но шаманизма намного меньше, чем первых двух.

Мантры читаю каждый день, (без рарешения какого либо учителя), одна - буддистская, другая - про Нараяну, а третья вообще про Кришну! :EEK!:

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Не знаю. Так принято, наверное... На сегодня у меня смесь Буддизма, Индуизма и Шаманизма. Но шаманизма намного меньше, чем первых двух.
> 
> Мантры читаю каждый день, (без рарешения какого либо учителя), одна - буддистская, другая - про Нараяну, а третья вообще про Кришну!


Я сам большой любитель Индийской культуры! Хотя сам с детства крещен в Армянской Апостольской церкви. Когда слышу мелодии бансури и ситары, баджаны, гимны, кавалли - у меня сердце замирает и щемит... НО! Когда я принимал прибежище, учитель сказал - не принимай в сердце других богов кроме Трех Драгоценностей - ибо нельзя шить иглой с двумя остриями!!! Можно дружить с мирскими божествами, просить помощи, делать им подношения, восхвалять их - НО НЕЛЬЗЯ ПРИНИМАТЬ В НИХ ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ!!! Так что я продалжаю слушать и петь баджаны, посещать храмы шиваистов и вайшнавов, читать веданты - так как люблю индийскую культуру... Но в сердце моем только УЧИТЕЛЬ, БУДДА, ДХАРМА И САНГХА...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю. Так принято, наверное... На сегодня у меня смесь Буддизма, Индуизма и Шаманизма. Но шаманизма намного меньше, чем первых двух.
> 
> Мантры читаю каждый день, (без рарешения какого либо учителя), одна - буддистская, другая - про Нараяну, а третья вообще про Кришну!


Вам уж точно в Непал надо  :Wink: 
Там ещё и четвёртую мантру найдёте  :Smilie:

----------


## Тимофей:)

> арифметика:
> "Впереди других жизней немеряно.." + "памяти и опыта из прежней жизни нет" = "жизнь есть только эта"


Полностью с вами согласен :Smilie:  99% опыта который мы получаем (нам) абсолютно не нужен :Smilie:  ! Ходить , дышать, смотреть , 5 высших образований, семья,ваша машина, дом, и т д :Smilie:  . Это все у нас занимает 99% нашего земного существования, это опыт который (нужен) только в этом (воплащении)  :Smilie: . Даже думание в том понятии который мы в него вкладываем не нужно будет :Smilie:  Иногда мне смешно наблюдать какой смысл люди вкладывают в то или иное дело,(и в просветление в том числе), и как серьёзно к этому относятся не понимая что оно пустотно по сути своей.(могу долго писать но некогда :Smilie: )!

----------

Фил (02.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Посмотрите на себя.
Для примера: я люблю лаконичность, четкость принципов и универсальность их применения, абсолютно не верю в бога, потусторонние миры, сверхестественное.
Вывод: мой путь дзен (дзадзен и те течения, что ближе к дао).
Примечание: канон читаю в основном в тхеравадинской традиции.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> 1) В каком направлении понятие "карма" не тоже самое что "карма" в кришнаизме. То есть не то что если человек рождается инвалидом то это из за того что в прошлой жизни он был насильником. Или то что если будешь в этой жизни совершать плохие поступки то в следующий жизни тебе это опомнится. Для меня это бред. Имхо.
> В обобщенной книге про буддизм, которую я читал когда то, карма рассматривалась как причинно-следственная связь, а не как преступление наказание. Какое направление имелось в виду?
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению??? А сейчас они еще и в двух вариантах выпускаться начали если я не ошибаюсь?
> 
>   Есть ли направления которые не ввязаны в эту "авантюру"?
> 
> 
> P. S. Извините если не прав, я просто не в теме)


Налево и направо не сворачивай, назад не отступай. Только вперёд  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Полностью с вами согласен 99% опыта который мы получаем (нам) абсолютно не нужен ! Ходить , дышать, смотреть , 5 высших образований, семья,ваша машина, дом, и т д . Это все у нас занимает 99% нашего земного существования, это опыт который (нужен) только в этом (воплащении) . Даже думание в том понятии который мы в него вкладываем не нужно будет Иногда мне смешно наблюдать какой смысл люди вкладывают в то или иное дело,(и в просветление в том числе), и как серьёзно к этому относятся не понимая что оно пустотно по сути своей.(могу долго писать но некогда)!


Вы путаете муху с котлетами, когда под опытом понимаете образование, наличие машины и пр. На самом деле это классно, когда опыт занимает 99% нашего времени, проблема как раз в том, что 99% занимает всякая жвачка, а опытом и не пахнет  :Frown:  (видимо не у вас  :Smilie: ). К стати, не  могу согласиться с тем, что опыта предыдущих жизней с нами нет, это абсурд, опыт - это продукт осознавания той или иной проблемы, т.е. ЛЮБОЙ опыт возможен ТОЛЬКО через ОСОЗНАВАНИЕ, и соответственно, с каждым опытом опыта  :Smilie:  растёт потенциальность его получения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Вы путаете муху с котлетами, когда под опытом понимаете образование, наличие машины и пр. На самом деле это классно, когда опыт занимает 99% нашего времени, проблема как раз в том, что 99% занимает всякая жвачка, а опытом и не пахнет  (видимо не у вас ). К стати, не  могу согласиться с тем, что опыта предыдущих жизней с нами нет, это абсурд, опыт - это продукт осознавания той или иной проблемы, т.е. ЛЮБОЙ опыт возможен ТОЛЬКО через ОСОЗНАВАНИЕ, и соответственно, с каждым опытом опыта  растёт потенциальность его получения.


Единственный опыт который нужен это осознавание того чем вы в действительности являетесь. Все остальное игра! Сколько это осознавание((будет))занимать вашего общего опыта? :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Единственный опыт который нужен это осознавание того чем вы в действительности являетесь. Все остальное игра! Сколько это осознавание((будет))занимать вашего общего опыта?


Да уж... "действительно являетесь"...  :Smilie:  и чем же вы "действительно являетесь" и в чём критерий этой "действительности"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Направление может быть только подходящее вы его даже на ощупь найдёте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> 1) 
> 
> 2) Вы правда верите в то что  Кармапа перевоплощается, его находят и делают новой головой добавляя +1 к поколению???


а зачем нужно в это верить (или не верить)?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> а зачем нужно в это верить (или не верить)?


А в это не нужно верить, потому что это факт. Кармапа умер - Кармапа переродился.

----------


## Гойко

> Единственный опыт который нужен это осознавание того чем вы в действительности являетесь. Все остальное игра! Сколько это осознавание((будет))занимать вашего общего опыта?


Опыт перехода проезжей части также не помешает, иначе осознавание придется отложить до следующего раза. 
Факт ознакомления с диагнозом мало кому помогает избавиться от болезни.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Единственный опыт который нужен это осознавание того чем вы в действительности являетесь. Все остальное игра! Сколько это осознавание((будет))занимать вашего общего опыта?


Все люди осознают, что они чемто в действительности являются. Причём каждый своё осознаёт и это осознание ещё и меняется в течении  жизней или даже жизни. Найти же самостоятельно чем действительно и изначально являемся, тоже самое что - пойти туда, не знаю куда, взять то, не знаю что.

----------


## Кузьмич

> А в это не нужно верить, потому что это факт. Кармапа умер - Кармапа переродился.


Аж два! Некислые сиддхи!

----------

